# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Lạc vào thế giới búp bê manga ở cà phê Bond's - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Bond’s coffee shop*
> 
> _372 Hòa Hảo, P.5, Q.10, TP. HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Bond’s coffee shop_


*Hàng trăm búp bê từ những series truyện tranh nổi tiếng được bày trên kệ, vách tường, trên bàn hoặc trần nhà, đưa bạn vào thế giới truyện tranh đầy đam mê và sống động.*


Nếu có sở thích đặc biệt với truyện tranh, khi đi ngang đường Hòa Hảo (Q.10), bạn sẽ “kết” tấm bảng quảng cáo với nhân vật nữ cực bắt mắt được trên cao của Bond’s coffee shop, quán cà phê phong cách manga đầu tiên của Sài Gòn.

Ngay khi cánh cửa kính hé mở, bạn sẽ lập tức bị thu hút bạn bởi không gian sống động, tươi trẻ của quán với hàng ngàn búp bê thuộc hàng trăm series truyện tranh nổi tiếng của Nhật trên kệ, trên bàn, trên những tấm poster dán trên tường, trần nhà, hay những chiếc ghế bằng giấy với bản in các tình huống thú vị của “Đảo kho báu”. Ngay cả những chiếc gối tựa in hình các nhân vật truyện tranh và những chiếc gối ôm là búp bê các nhân vật thuộc thể loại này.










Quen thuộc nhất phải kể đến chú mèo máy Doremon và nhóm 4 người bạn Nobita, Xuka, Chaien, Xeko đã làm say lòng biết bao thế hệ trẻ em; khỉ con Songoku khi đáng yêu với nụ cười nửa miệng, khi nổi giận đến dựng đứng tóc tai; cô ca sĩ ảo Miku Hatsune có nụ cười và tạo hình dễ thương cùng mái tóc xanh dài đặc trưng; anh chàng ninja Naruto đang thi triển các chiêu thức võ công… cùng rất nhiều những nhân vật manga nổi tiếng khác mang đến cho bạn một không gian đậm chất Nhật Bản.

Ngoài những nhân vật xinh xinh, đáng yêu, Bond’s cũng sở hữu những siêu anh hùng như Batman, Spiderman, Superman… được chế tác tinh xảo đến từng chi tiết, khiến bạn không thể rời mắt. Ngoài việc chiêm ngưỡng tại chỗ, nếu thích bất kỳ búp bê nào, bạn có thể hỏi mua, nhưng giá của những búp bê này khá đắt. 

Bên cạnh các tạo hình nhân vật manga, quán cũng sở hữu bộ sưu tập hơn 300 mẫu sổ và hàng trăm móc chìa khóa nhân vật hoạt hình độc đáo với mức giá từ 15.000 đồng.






Điểm cộng tiếp theo là Bond’s không bé xinh như các cà phê shop khác của Sài Gòn mà hoành tráng với 3 tầng lầu mang ba phong cách khác nhau để bạn lựa chọn. Tầng một với những chiếc sofa êm mềm thích hợp cho những cuộc trao đổi. Tầng hai là những chiếc ghế bằng giấy phong cách manga đáng yêu, góc nhìn từ trên cao. Tầng ba với bàn ghế thấp để bạn lê la trò chuyện hay ngắm nhìn những con búp bê xinh xắn. Điểm cộng cuối cùng là các món nước của quán có giá khá mềm, khá hợp với túi tiền của teen.













> *Bond’s coffee shop*
> 
> _372 Hòa Hảo, P.5, Q.10, TP. HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Bond’s coffee shop_




Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## lunas2

búp bê đẹp wa

----------


## rose

thích thủy thủ mặt trăng. :Wink:

----------


## pigcute

Thích tóa
Mún có 1 bộ doremon

----------

